# Aquascaping the way it should be



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Here, look and admit how far we have gone pursuing artificial perfection.

There is no doubt these are bodies of water lacking CO2, strong light, and excessive fertilizers. That's why they are so ugly:

http://vk.com/album-52983980_173430238


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Disgusting! How dare you violate our ivory tower of purity with such heinous images!!!!

:blah::blah:


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

And look at that revolting algae! It needs an overdose of Excel!


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Listen:






Nothing artificial.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Look:

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...1576280580302.77568.1634223714&type=3&theater

(Or look up "Andrea Perotti" | "Albums" |"Timeline Photos")

Nothing artificial.


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

Which kind of substrate do you use?

I've used PRODAC's products for years (an Italian company I was an external worker). Currently I'm using almost Seachem Flourite (Black Sand & Onyx Sand) and Tropica (Plant Substrate).

Do you consider filtration as an important part?

Filtration is the base. It's better to have oversized than undersized filtration.

[Snip]

What else do you consider a must when setting up an aquarium?

- Water circulation: must be optimal.
- CO2 system: I'd like aquariums with a huge number of plants, so I think is an essential item and I use it 24/24h, but dispensing it lightly.
- Light distribution: The Light must be correctly distributed on whole layout.

[Snip]

What kind of fertilizer do you use?

For convenience I use weekly a all-in-one fertilizer. Currently I give "Profito Easy Life" within medium level aquariums, and Tropica PlantNutrition when highest requirements are needed.

http://acuariorosa.wordpress.com/2011/11/08/interview-with-andrea-perotti/


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Niko, I want you to know that those photos have inspired me to set up a planted bowl in which I am growing nothing but cladophora.


----------



## Tex Guy (Nov 23, 2008)

I must be drinking too much. I can't read the writing on that web site.


----------

